# Today is Indonesia's 72nd anniversary of independence.



## Sathya (Aug 17, 2017)

Indonesian independence in 1945. I will explain a little history: Indonesia was colonized by the Dutch through the VOC trade in 1600. and followed by Japan in the middle of 1942. Short story, Indonesia became independent in 1945 on 17 August. Japan finally went from Indonesia because Japan was attacked by America through a bomb made by Enstein. Albert enstein offered the bomb to rosevelt (American president at the time) to be detonated in japan, hirosima and nagasaki cities. And that's when japan went from Indonesia because japan has been attacked by america. Finally Indonesia became independent on August 17, 1945. and now Indonesia is already 72 years old. How do you think about the history?


----------



## bobbytomorow (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Independance day! 

I don't know a whole lot about Indonesia's history but I do know that it is one of the most beautiful regions in the world. Do you guys have a big celebration with fireworks and music?


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy independence day neighbour


----------



## zSyntex (Aug 17, 2017)

I wish you Happy Indipendence Day


----------



## Touko White (Aug 17, 2017)

Happy Independence Day


----------



## Sathya (Aug 18, 2017)

thank you for your reply


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 18, 2017)

That's an interesting take on history. Accurate enough I suppose but that you felt the need to name the players and the dates like that has me curious.

Anyway have a good one, hopefully the nonsense in Aceh settles down before too long.


----------



## Viri (Aug 18, 2017)

Happy Independence Day, upside down Poland!


----------

